# Malham Carpark - Has anyone stayed?



## alfa_scud (Jun 15, 2017)

As the title says really; I have a long running event this weekend and am wondering about staying in the carpark at Malham - it's £7.50 for a 48hr ticket; says no overnighting but has anyone tried it?


Cheers!


----------



## andyjanet (Jun 15, 2017)

alfa_scud said:


> As the title says really; I have a long running event this weekend and am wondering about staying in the carpark at Malham - it's £7.50 for a 48hr ticket; says no overnighting but has anyone tried it?
> 
> 
> Cheers!



In My Opinion if it says no overnight and there is no height barrier why upset the locals by staying overnight and closing a good car park by getting a height barrier put on it.
If you become a full member you will have access to thousands of places to stay overnight without upsetting anybody, Andy


----------



## alfa_scud (Jun 15, 2017)

Cheers AJ; I already know a few places further out, together with a campsite about a mile away but the event is based right near the carpark, so thought it worth asking - locals aren't always aggrieved by campers on carparks with no overnight signs, as it's usually the hitlers at council / NP level that decide these things.


----------



## b20pjg (Jun 15, 2017)

The car park is operated by the Yorkshire Dales National Park. Their website states overnight occupation of motorhomes is prohibited.


----------



## Pauljenny (Jun 15, 2017)

Looks like the good folk of Malham don't welcome members of the travelling community.
Best not to argue with that.


----------



## alcam (Jun 16, 2017)

Pauljenny said:


> Looks like the good folk of Malham don't welcome members of the travelling community.
> Best not to argue with that.



Malham or Masham ?


----------



## Pauljenny (Jun 16, 2017)

alcam said:


> Malham or Masham ?



Oops !
Both, possibly?
I'd spent the afternoon with a bad influence from Lymm.
Better now!


----------

